# pre amp or amp



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

In order to boost digital OTA reception I need to install an amp.
Should it be a preamp or amp?

Thanks!

Mar


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

If it's an outside antenna, a preamp will work best as long as it doesn't overload. The closer the amp to the antenna, the better the result.


----------

